# Pulled the trigger on a Grizzly G0759 Mill



## OlBull

I'm new to the forum, but I thought I would share this new acquisition process with others.  On April 23, I placed an order with Grizzly for their new G0759 mill with stand and DRO.  Per Grizzly, it is backordered until May 23.  

The Grizzly mill is sized right for my space requirements and it also fits my budget.  There is a lot of information on the net about the G704; this machine is the same as the G704 but it also has a DRO.

I currently own a South Bend 9A lathe and a Miller MIG welder and enjoy working with metal.  I want to make more tooling for the lathe so the next step had to be a milling machine......  

Will keep you informed as the saga unfolds......


----------



## SEK_22Hornet

As you have probably read, there is a plastic gear in the drive train of the G0704 that can be easily damaged. The part number is 209 on the parts list,  P0704209. It is $10 and is usually out of stock (I just checked and they show them in stock right now). I would suggest that you order at least one of these and better yet, get 2 to have on hand. You may never need it, but when my first one let go, it was out of stock for several months and my brand new mill was sitting unusable for that entire time. I went through 3 before building my belt drive conversion.


----------



## wrmiller

Very nice! They didn't have that machine when I purchased my PM25 (same machine, different motor/electronics), and I didn't know that right after I would purchase my machine, PM would stop carrying them.  

If that machine had been around in Jan, I probably would have gotten that instead of mine. Good news is that if I need parts, the G0704 parts will fit. 

NOTE: I just checked the Griz site yesterday, and they are showing manuals on the product page. Maybe they finally got them in stock?

Bill
P.S. I just saw Dan's post about the gears. I've not broken mine (knock on wood), yet, and am waiting for my pulley/belt conversion kit to get here. But, if you're interested, I have the two steel gears that are talked about on Hoss' G0704.com website. Never even took them out of the packaging.


----------



## cuseguy

I have a cnc'd G0704 and posted the gear availability info on another forum. It does pay to have a spare and I have now waited since December for them to be available again. Mine will be here Monday...finally! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## OlBull

SEK_22Hornet said:


> As you have probably read, there is a plastic gear in the drive train of the G0704 that can be easily damaged. The part number is 209 on the parts list,  P0704209. It is $10 and is usually out of stock (I just checked and they show them in stock right now). I would suggest that you order at least one of these and better yet, get 2 to have on hand. You may never need it, but when my first one let go, it was out of stock for several months and my brand new mill was sitting unusable for that entire time. I went through 3 before building my belt drive conversion.



Great suggestion!  I read on other threads supply of these gears were tight.  Will order spares for sure....  Thanks


----------



## kd4gij

I have a G0704 I did strip my gear once but it was totely my fault. When I ordered it it said it was on backorder. Then that same day I got a tracking number and the gear showed up 2 day's later. I should order a spare or 2 but then again it has been almost 2 years and haven't had a problem.


----------



## OlBull

OlBull said:


> I'm new to the forum, but I thought I would share this new acquisition process with others.  On April 23, I placed an order with Grizzly for their new G0759 mill with stand and DRO.  Per Grizzly, it is backordered until May 23.
> 
> The Grizzly mill is sized right for my space requirements and it also fits my budget.  There is a lot of information on the net about the G704; this machine is the same as the G704 but it also has a DRO.
> 
> I currently own a South Bend 9A lathe and a Miller MIG welder and enjoy working with metal.  I want to make more tooling for the lathe so the next step had to be a milling machine......
> 
> Will keep you informed as the saga unfolds......



I stopped by the Grizzly store in PA yesterday to pick up a few items for the new mill.  I was advised by the sales guy that the G0759 mills are starting to show up at the Missouri store.  He also stated my machine would be first delivered to the PA store before it was shipped to me.  I figure that is fair progress since I was told the mill is on backorder until May 23.

And so it goes...


----------



## wnec65

After reading about the G0704 on this web site I ordered one about 3 weeks ago as an upgrade to my HF mini mill. Mine came out of PA and took about a week to arrive.  With help I had to dismantle it to get it into my shop on the lower level of my house.  I have so far installed IGaging on the X and Y axes and am looking at Hoss for a three axis conversion.  Right now I am planning on using the original lead screws.  I had converted my HF to 2 axis with ball screws, so I already have software and some of the electronics I can use.  The G0704 is definitely a step up from the mini mill particularly with the tapered gibs as compared to trying and adjust set screws.  I also have to remind myself that the bottom line here is to machine something above and beyond just up grades for you machinery.) Have a good day.   Lee


----------



## cuseguy

That reminds me of when I got my G0704  almost 4 years ago and my shop was still in our basement. I don't miss that! But we do what we have to. 
Same thing.. broke her down to make the traverse down the stairs! But it is a good opportunity to clean all the cosmoline off and properly lubricate everything anyway.
I have a bigger mill now but still own my G0704...now fully converted and used daily. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## OlBull

OlBull said:


> I stopped by the Grizzly store in PA yesterday to pick up a few items for the new mill.  I was advised by the sales guy that the G0759 mills are starting to show up at the Missouri store.  He also stated my machine would be first delivered to the PA store before it was shipped to me.  I figure that is fair progress since I was told the mill is on backorder until May 23.
> 
> And so it goes...



Next chapter....  Today is May 23, so I expected to hear from Grizzly about the G0759 mill I ordered; no email or phone call but I checked the status of my order earlier today and the mill order went from 'backordered' to 'available'.  Then this evening, I checked the status again and it was 'shipped' via UPS freight!  The mill was not shipped from PA as the sales guy told me but it was shipped from the Missouri location per the UPS tracking link.  Delivery is expected on May 30. Let's see what happens next...


----------



## coolidge

Congrats on your mill shipping!


----------



## Fairbanks

I am planning to order this mill as soon as we get the "Mega Garage Sale" behind us (next Saturday), and make a little more room in the garage.  I have a 9X20 Enco lathe, this mill will be an ideal addition.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and initial impressions on the G0759.


----------



## OlBull

OlBull said:


> Next chapter....  Today is May 23, so I expected to hear from Grizzly about the G0759 mill I ordered; no email or phone call but I checked the status of my order earlier today and the mill order went from 'backordered' to 'available'.  Then this evening, I checked the status again and it was 'shipped' via UPS freight!  The mill was not shipped from PA as the sales guy told me but it was shipped from the Missouri location per the UPS tracking link.  Delivery is expected on May 30. Let's see what happens next...



The mill was delivered to the local ups freight hub on May 30.  Rather than opting for home delivery in several days, I decided to pick it up that day.  I examined the 'packages' and found no damage so I signed for the freight and trucked it home.  Grizzly does a nice job of packaging the mill, just had to bend a few metal tabs and whack the wooden panels with a hammer a few times.  The next thing to do was to move the mill from my tailgate to the basement.  The included base cabinet was no problem but the mill was another thing.  Since this mill comes with the DRO, the glass scales are already installed with aluminum covers.  Well, this limits the 'hold' points when trying to pick it up.  Yes, it was too heavy for me and my accomplice so I called a few of my local younger fellas to give us a hand.  It took 3 young studs to move it and by the time they got down the steps and to the stand they were really struggling.  It's amazing how something that size can weigh so much.

The mill was placed into position on the supplied stand and bolted in place.  Success so far!  I was busy for the next few days so that's all I could do.  I can tell you the mill does come with a three axis DRO and a built in DRO for the quill.  The next step is to clean it up and check tolerances.......


----------



## ShadowX

OlBull said:


> The mill was delivered to the local ups freight hub on May 30. Rather than opting for home delivery in several days, I decided to pick it up that day. I examined the 'packages' and found no damage so I signed for the freight and trucked it home. Grizzly does a nice job of packaging the mill, just had to bend a few metal tabs and whack the wooden panels with a hammer a few times. The next thing to do was to move the mill from my tailgate to the basement. The included base cabinet was no problem but the mill was another thing. Since this mill comes with the DRO, the glass scales are already installed with aluminum covers. Well, this limits the 'hold' points when trying to pick it up. Yes, it was too heavy for me and my accomplice so I called a few of my local younger fellas to give us a hand. It took 3 young studs to move it and by the time they got down the steps and to the stand they were really struggling. It's amazing how something that size can weigh so much.





OlBull said:


> The mill was placed into position on the supplied stand and bolted in place. Success so far! I was busy for the next few days so that's all I could do. I can tell you the mill does come with a three axis DRO and a built in DRO for the quill. The next step is to clean it up and check tolerances.......




Is it worth the money to get the DRO version if the plan is to convert to CNC in the future?


----------



## cuseguy

First off, read this thread. 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=21583

It hits on all the important points. How long will it be before you convert to cnc? The only real difference between the 2 models is the DRO. So it comes down to how much use you will get out of the DRO before you discard it. 
Even on the G0704, it is amazing how much of the stock machine gets tossed when you convert to cnc. How will you feel throwing a $500 DRO on that pile? Sure you might be able to sell it or retask it on another machine. But there are already alot of G0704 and G0759 parts from the many cnc conversions always happening. So the spare parts pile on these machines tend to be really cheap. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## kd4gij

ShadowX said:


> Is it worth the money to get the DRO version if the plan is to convert to CNC in the future?








 Yes! then you can give me a good deal on the dro when you convert to cnc :roflmao:


----------



## OlBull

kd4gij said:


> Yes! then you can give me a good deal on the dro when you convert to cnc :roflmao:



I use dials on my 1952 South Bend Lathe, so the DRO on a new mill is an upgrade for me.  CNC setups are quite expensive for this guy plus I have no need to get into manufacturing...  I'm doing this as a hobby and the DRO setup suits me just fine....


----------



## wnec65

Here are a couple of pictures of my DRO conversion on a g0704 using Igaging.  The x axis reads in the opposite direction and I can't flip it because the vice would interfere with the cable.  What I did was let the y axis read in the opposite direction so when I see - I think +.  Just another way to try and confuse an old guy, but it works for me.


----------



## kd4gij

I have Igaging scales on mine. You defintly need to make sheilds for those scales.Thay don't like chips or coolant.


----------

